# T-Mac Wants To Stay A Knick Next Year



## Punk (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm really excited about this. 



> McGrady was on with Stephen A. this morning. Thought some of his comments warranted a separate thread. I found at least a few of them somewhat surprising, given today's "pay me" NBA landscape.
> 
> Among McGrady's comments:
> 
> ...


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Makes sense, he's finishing up his second max deal, correct? Manhattan is just one big playground for the rich, assuming he's saved up a portion of what he's earned over his career he could sign a contract for 2-3 million a year and treat it as the equivalent of bar money. Unless he's taken after Latrell Sprewell in terms of financial planning he's already set for life, might as well have fun in NYC before you get old. Now, it remains to be seen what he's actually got left in the tank and if he's a difference maker or just a role-player at this point. I'll be watching, but it'll be because Eddie House is there and I'm attached to him from his time in Boston.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Unless they could get Bosh or Lebron to take a little less than max, McGrady can't be kept for anything less than the vet minimum.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Tragedy said:


> Unless they could get Bosh or Lebron to take a little less than max, McGrady can't be kept for anything less than the vet minimum.


That's basically what was implied. I doubt the Knicks are going to get two max players, just saying he could take a small contract and just use it as entertainment money out and about in Manhattan. Also, you probably mean he can't be kept for more than the minimum, as the minimum implies you can't sign for less than that.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Tragedy said:


> Unless they could get Bosh or Lebron to take a little less than max, McGrady can't be kept for anything less than the vet minimum.


actually if the knicks once again exceed the salary cap , they can sign anyplayer to the MLE , TMac included.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Da Grinch said:


> actually if the knicks once again exceed the salary cap , they can sign anyplayer to the MLE , TMac included.


Not a cap expert by any means, but isn't the MLE only available to teams that exceed the cap at the beginning of the offseason?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

King Joseus said:


> Not a cap expert by any means, but isn't the MLE only available to teams that exceed the cap at the beginning of the offseason?





> MID-LEVEL SALARY EXCEPTION -- This exception allows a team to sign any free agent to a contract equal to the average salary, even if they are over the cap (see question number 24 for the definition of "average salary." Also note that for 2005-06 they used a defined figure of $5 million). This exception may be split and given to multiple players. It may be used for contracts of up to five years in length, and raises are limited to 8% of the salary in the first year of the contract. Signing a player to a multi-year contract does not affect a team's ability to use this exception every year. For example, a team can sign a player to a five-year contract using this exception and still use the exception the following year to sign another player. Also see question number 20 for more information on the availability and use of this exception.
> 
> If the player is a restricted free agent with one or two years of service and receives an offer sheet from a new team, the player's prior team may use the Mid-Level exception to match the offer sheet


http://members.cox.net/lmcoon/salarycap.htm#Q19
good site to bookmark


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

I dont think hell be with us next year, but I love how he said he would take less money. Very cool.


P.S-
Punk, great thread and great find(props), just try to post a link with an article that you copy and paste. Thanks.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

I can honestly see him taking a minimum contract for ONE year only if we do land two of the top free agents. He'll be in legacy fixing mode for that season, then he'll want the MLE or something. I'd like to see it honestly.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

won't happen, if he sucks the knicks wont want him back, if he's actually any good, other title contenders will come after him as the final piece of the puzzle.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

T-Mac has said he would love to stay a Knick next season as a complementary player if they bring in two marquee free agents. 
And he sounds as if he hopes they re-sign Lee. 

"I love playing with him," McGrady said. "He's a very smart basketball player. He sets good screens, knows when to, and has great hands for a big guy." 

Read more: 
http://www.nypost.com/p/sports/knick...#ixzz0gYKf9ghb


Is T-Mac indirectly saying that Walsh better get up off his a**** this July 1st and make it happen with the two marque players then resign David Lee, and after come to him for dicussions to resign???


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Kiyaman said:


> T-Mac indirectly saying that Walsh better get up off his a**** this July 1st and make it happen with the two marque players then resign David Lee, and after come to him for dicussions to resign???


The Knicks don't have the cap space to sign two marquee guys _and_ bring back David Lee, you have to renounce Bird rights on players in order to use up your cap space on other teams' free agents. Once they reach the cap I believe that the Knicks will only have minimum deals to fill out their roster with, because I'm under the impression that the MLE and BAE are reserved for teams who start out the summer over the cap or in a position where signing a player to a league average salary(MLE) would place them over cap.


----------

